# **NUDE** part duex



## MyaLover (Feb 4, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  I hate his pic!!!!!  So i deleted it... it was old and boring......


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 4, 2008)

Either one or three.  They are both great shots, but with three the arch looks uncomfortable.  I would pick one, and could see it being in a gallery!


----------



## Shibby! (Feb 4, 2008)

I think people want to see the arch of the back. So in #1 I think the pose can be modified to help the image.

I also find the cropping in #2 difficult. The lip crop just doesn't do it for me. After asking myself for a better cropping location I came up clueless. Maybe include the head? haha.

I also feel a bit of light from the front would have helped show more curves.  Maybe also light from camera right, rear.   Keep the lines sharp around the neck / jaw line.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2008)

I like the hand position of #1, the leg position of #2 and the lighting, head position and arch of the back in #3.


----------



## Jimbo60 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think if you combine the pose from #3 with the lighting and angle from #1 you'll nail it :mrgreen:

............. Jim


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 4, 2008)

I prefer #1 over the others.

I like #3.. but, it kinda looks painful to me.. Well, it looks like either pain or pleasure. 

But #1 still takes the cake for me.


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 4, 2008)

pose from one....and the lighting from three.
I like that we can see the arch in your back in the third one...but it looks awkward.  The arch in the back though, is really sexy, and adds to the shot.  Maybe try and incorporate that a bit...

I also think a shot from farther back would help it out a bit...more leg...


----------



## Android (Feb 5, 2008)

1 & 3 but I think 1 just edges in front with the lighting.
Great work. Are you taking these on a timer? I mean, I assume it's just you, posing and shooting?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 5, 2008)

oh oh, seems photobucket is too family friendly for what you posted 

need another server?


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.picaroni.com They *will* place a small watermark at the bottom of the image but it's free hosting that permitts hotlinking and are not nearly as strict as PB, I use them for hotlinking my Adult oriented drawings.

If you want to see the size and position of the WM just ask.

*EDIT*
and they don't have any adult ads....they don't have any ads now that I think about it


----------



## ferny (Feb 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> oh oh, seems photobucket is too family friendly for what you posted
> 
> need another server?



read - please send me pictures of your boobs


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 5, 2008)

ferny said:


> read - please send me pictures of your boobs



if that had been the idea, I would have asked in a PM


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 5, 2008)

Android said:


> 1 & 3 but I think 1 just edges in front with the lighting.
> Great work. Are you taking these on a timer? I mean, I assume it's just you, posing and shooting?



Im actually using a remote


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 5, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> I would pick one, and could see it being in a gallery!




Not opposed to selling some of my photos :flirty:


----------



## ferny (Feb 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> if that had been the idea, I would have asked in a PM



Did it work? Don't forget to share with the rest of the class.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 5, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Not opposed to selling some of my photos :flirty:



:hail:  lol.


----------



## digital flower (Feb 5, 2008)

MyaLover said:


>



Bummer :x:thumbdown::thumbdown::???::sad anim::cry:


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 5, 2008)

pics no worky


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

digital flower said:


> MyaLover said:
> 
> 
> > After playing with light, pose and attempting to keep in mind aaaaaaaaaaaaalllll the feedback, heres what I came up with.  C&C as always
> ...



That won't work, she still has the cookies stored on the compy and could see them, screen cap is more efficient.

*EDIT*


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 5, 2008)

Hopefully its fixed!


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 5, 2008)

I like this one a lot better it seems more of a better pose plus it shows of more of your lovely lines. 

One thing I would like is more contrast though in the image.


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Hopefully its fixed!



Yes it is, I see you went with the site I suggested. I made a point to inform you of the WM as I assume that most are going to want to know something of that nature, as well as informing to those who see it to know it is not an intended part of the image.

I love the picture.


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 6, 2008)

I was just thinking of something.  What about your other side?
I'm sure it's just as nice?  Maybe you'd be able to get some interesting poses if you simply laid the other way.  You never know.  Plus, just to mix it up.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 6, 2008)

what kind of camera are u using? it looks like u was having lighting issues so you used a high iso because theres some noise in the picture.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> what kind of camera are u using? it looks like u was having lighting issues so you used a high iso because theres some noise in the picture.




The same camera you are


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> I was just thinking of something.  What about your other side?
> I'm sure it's just as nice?  Maybe you'd be able to get some interesting poses if you simply laid the other way.  You never know.  Plus, just to mix it up.



I have no idea why im only using one side.... hmmmmm never thought about it


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Deleted

*
*


----------



## peterbj7 (Feb 6, 2008)

I only see one picture.....


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

I took the best one, left the rest out


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 6, 2008)

I know in the part I thread you said you were nervous putting yourself out there but I have to say that I respect that you have the courage to do so and that you are expressing your body in an artistic way, erasing negative pornographic view of women just a little bit each time art like this is posted. The picture looks great and the lighting is superb. The emotion captured in the body language is evident, and the sacrifice for smooth uninterrupted skin is good. Great photograph and thank you for sharing even if you were nervous.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 6, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> The same camera you are


ill come over and help you with it then


----------



## photo28 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Alex_B* 

 
_oh oh, seems photobucket is too family friendly for what you posted ;-)_

_need another server?_

read - please send me pictures of your boobs
____________________________________________________________________________

hahahahaha:lmao:
:lmao::idea::lmao:


----------



## sohc3s (Oct 12, 2008)

Pose looks unnatural, and its very grainy, IDK much, but it looks strange to me


----------



## motorshooter (Oct 13, 2008)

Too much light on the subject....try more of an out line shot for effect.

Make the image draw the eye in to find more detail. If a true nude of the body is your goal, reasearch a little and see what is art and what is....well....just crap.

I would leave the nip sticks out...they distract from the flow of the body.
A body is a work of art....just work with what is there, make it a seemless form with flowing lines and and rounded shapes and you'll find the "image" you'll be happy with.


----------

